# Gwynn's Log / / Focus: Weight Loss for 2017



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

I've lost 10 pounds already, but I'm going to start from my current weight 185lbs
I'll post weight every week, pictures every month (if I can build up courage to do so) 
I want to reset unhealthy eating habits for the first month and move onto more detailed exercises 

Week 1
Water reset #1 ,67oz of water each day

July/3rd/2017-  67oz completed
July/4th/2017- 
July/5th/2017-
July/6th/2017- 
July/7th/2017- 
July/8th/2017-
July/9th/2017-

Weight: 

Week 2 
Water reset #2, 128oz of water each day

July/10th/2017-
July/11th/2017-
July/12th/2017-
July/13th/2017-
July/14th/2017-
July/15th/2017-
July/16th/2017-

Weight:

Week 3
Meal prep, basic nutrients


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd advise against cheat days (i.e., eat anything you want days).  Stay away from junk altogether and after a few weeks, you won't really miss it.  
It takes discipline for a while, but then it becomes second nature.
Best of luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I'd advise against cheat days (i.e., eat anything you want days).  Stay away from junk altogether and after a few weeks, you won't really miss it.
> It takes discipline for a while, but then it becomes second nature.
> Best of luck.



Or don't have cheat days and just eat what you want within reasonable quantities


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2017)

What does reset unhealthy eating habits mean?


----------



## PFM (Jul 5, 2017)

Dropping water and losing BF are not relative.

Genetics are genetics.

Increase your lean body mass (muscle) to increase your BMR.

Cheat meals turn into cheats days and you're f'd.

Consistency over time = results.

PFM


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

To me it means staying away from drinks with sugar, calories, unless black coffee? 
Not eating processed foods, eating foods at normal times and not at 12am-3am?


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

PFM said:


> Dropping water and losing BF are not relative.
> 
> Genetics are genetics.
> 
> ...



It may not be relative in that sense, but it's relative when the only thing you've been drinking is soda. 
I'm not sure where the cheat meals are coming from? I haven't said anything about cheat days, I do not like them personally because it only resets your will power to stay away from the junk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2017)

You have cheated enough..its time to get serious about diet


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> You have cheated enough..its time to get serious about diet


Damn, I know, maybe this time I can keep with it!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2017)

It's 11:30pm I'm eating cheesecake


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Skip the water resests or whatever ur calling them. Just drink enough water everyday that your urine isn't dark yellow. No need to drown yourself. 

Good luck


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2017)

If ye care to post yer TDEE and current macros, ye'll get some good help in that space. Congrats on the start of yer journey!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 5, 2017)

Gwynn said:


> It may not be relative in that sense, but it's relative when the only thing you've been drinking is soda.
> I'm not sure where the cheat meals are coming from? I haven't said anything about cheat days, I do not like them personally because it only resets your will power to stay away from the junk.


I've seen people just drop soda entirely and achieve a high percentage of their diet goals. True story.


----------



## BuffPotato (Jul 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Skip the water resests or whatever ur calling them. Just drink enough water everyday that your urine isn't dark yellow. No need to drown yourself.
> 
> Good luck


This and just drink when you're thirsty. And track your macros for one week, and check your BMR so you can see the diffrence. After that you are good to go and know what to improve.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

BuffPotato said:


> This and just drink when you're thirsty. And track your macros for one week, and check your BMR so you can see the diffrence. After that you are good to go and know what to improve.


Gonna need to track macros longer than a week. Any real diet starts with tracking macros daily for the length of the diet. It also takes longer than a week to get an accurate BMR. There are plenty "guides" out there but I have yet to see once that is exact.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Let's hear your goals man. We need more details brother!


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

People underestimate how many calories they drink in the form on sugar. It's crazy


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 5, 2017)

Have lots of group sex


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> Let's hear your goals man. We need more details brother!


 Yea, SHE is female...


----------



## Solomc (Jul 5, 2017)

Absolutely zero fukking cheat days/meals.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Yea, SHE is female...



khakis tenchar


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Yea, SHE is female...


I can be bro too :32 (1):


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 9, 2017)

I didn't know that the original post can't be edited, so I'll just type out what I've been feeling and going through so far;
a week is tomorrow and my weight has fluctuated; went down to 184 up to 187 and back down to 185. 
I've been keeping up with drinking water no soda, can't break away from coffee, I get horrible headaches
No sugar, no fast food for the week;  just, shakes, oatmeal, PB sandwiches, chicken, veggies. 
I want to cut the fat, but now I'm afraid of losing muscle mass with the weight loss. Should I maintain a certain calorie intake and just start exercising? 

I had an interview too, it was terrifying... I had to speak in front of seven people. :|


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Coffee withdrawal... that's miserable.  If I went more than a day without coffee, I got debilitating headaches.  You can ween yourself off, but if you drink it black or with very little added to it, you should still be ok.
You will alwaysblose muscle mass you weight loss.  Finding your TDEE, setting a caloric deficit, and exercising is a great way to lose weight.
Weight training and HIIT offer metabolic advantages over LISS.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on the 10lb drop and cheers to continuous progress!


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 9, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Coffee withdrawal... that's miserable.  If I went more than a day without coffee, I got debilitating headaches.  You can ween yourself off, but if you drink it black or with very little added to it, you should still be ok.
> You will alwaysblose muscle mass you weight loss.  Finding your TDEE, setting a caloric deficit, and exercising is a great way to lose weight.
> Weight training and HIIT offer metabolic advantages over LISS.


The coffee is probably the hardest part about this. I'll try just drinking 6oz of black coffee with my oatmeal in the mornings.
I have found a few articles about TDEE and HIIT. I honestly did not understand those terms, so thank you for bringing them up. I have used both methods before 6 years ago and was very successful. 
The area that I live in is has hills all around, do you think it would be wise to use the hills as a training ground?


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 9, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> Congrats on the 10lb drop and cheers to continuous progress!


Thank you! I'll keep updating, positive and negative!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2017)

Any nudes yet?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gwynn said:


> The coffee is probably the hardest part about this. I'll try just drinking 6oz of black coffee with my oatmeal in the mornings.
> I have found a few articles about TDEE and HIIT. I honestly did not understand those terms, so thank you for bringing them up. I have used both methods before 6 years ago and was very successful.
> The area that I live in is has hills all around, do you think it would be wise to use the hills as a training ground?


Hills are great for training. 
If you can walk up and walk down, or jog up and jog down, you could turn that into a HIIT session pretty easily.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Any nudes yet?


I already sent nudes 5 times.
Fine....  1 more set coming via PM...


----------



## NoQuarter (Jul 9, 2017)

The hills would be a great training area!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2017)

My best cardio training comes from going uphill


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> My best cardio training comes from being a power bottom



Seriously?


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 9, 2017)

No nudes, so please don't bring it up again.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2017)

It was a joke



Gwynn said:


> No nudes, so please don't bring it up again.


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> It was a joke



Eh, also, you're not FDs type. Meaning you're female. So, definitely a joke


----------

